# Mohawk bicycle



## Monster (Jan 6, 2018)

Anyone know about Mohawk bikes


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 6, 2018)

Post up a pic.


----------



## Monster (Jan 6, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Post up a pic.



Don't know anything about them


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 6, 2018)

Bet they have 2 wheels???


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 6, 2018)

A Ross product? Got a better pic of the badge? What are you wanting to know? V/r Shawn


----------



## Monster (Jan 6, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> A Ross product? Got a better pic of the badge? What are you wanting to know? V/r Shawn


----------



## Monster (Jan 6, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> A Ross product? Got a better pic of the badge? What are you wanting to know? V/r Shawn



Are they rare ...worth anything


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 6, 2018)

H. P. Snyder made Rollfast, Montgomery Ward, and other brands. This bike is likely late 60s/early 70s and might be worth $200 tops in that condition on a good day. V/r Shawn


----------



## Monster (Jan 6, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> H. P. Snyder made Rollfast, Montgomery Ward, and other brands. This bike is likely late 60s/early 70s and might be worth $200 tops in that condition on a good day. V/r Shawn



Thanks what about restored ...can u get parts for them


----------



## Boris (Jan 6, 2018)

Restored? Minus $600-$800. Polished up? $200 on a good day minus the labor involved. Personal use? Worth the labor involved if you like the bike. Advice? Take with a grain of salt, I'm no expert on these muscle bikes.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 6, 2018)

Like Boris said you will lose money restoring this bike. Parts would be hard to get. If you are going to sell it I wouldn't do a thing unless you have experience properly cleaning something like this and even then it's probably wasted labor and time. V/r Shawn


----------



## Barto (Jan 8, 2018)

I would clean it up, put some tires on it and go out in the street to do some wheelies (after I find my helmet, elbow pads, knee pads, gloves, shin guards, safety glasses, a cup, road barriers and a crosswalk monitor)


----------



## the2finger (Jan 8, 2018)

They rust nice


----------

